# Dados antigos - Estações IPMA



## jonas_87 (14 Nov 2013 às 12:06)

Boas, ontem numa pesquisa na net encontrei uma pagina interessante com registos (temperatura max/min,precipitação,vento,humidade,insolação, numero de dias de geada, etc) antigos de muitas estações meteorológicas.

A titulo de exemplo, em Julho de 1949 a estação de Alvega registou uma máxima de *45,5ºC*, e em Fevereiro de 1954 registou uma minima de *-9ºC*.
Fiquei surpreendido com alguns registos de precipitação (mensais, infelizmente não são apresentados os valores diários), nomeadamente aqueles que estão relacionados com as grandes cheias de Novembro de 83 em Cascais e todo distrito de Lisboa.

Valores mensais impressionantes
Cabo da Roca : *413 mm*
Sintra,Granja: *411 mm*
Sacavem:* 384 mm*
Torres Vedras, Dois Portos: *361 mm*
Lisboa,Geofisico: *344 mm
*
_____

O valor mensal de precipitação registado na estação do *Caramulo* (*1223 mm* em Dezembro de 1979), não será um dos valores mais altos de sempre  registados em Portugal Continental?

______

Fica o link, para quem tiver interesse em consultar. 

http://agricultura.isa.utl.pt/agribase_temp/solos/default.asp


----------



## Ruipedroo (15 Nov 2013 às 19:41)

Boas,

Muito interessante Jonas_87. 

Acho que esse mega acumulado no Caramulo foi em Dezembro de 78 e não 79.

Braga também tem um registo bem interessante nesse mesmo mês com uns fabulosos *807 mm*.


----------



## AnDré (15 Nov 2013 às 20:46)

jonas_87 disse:


> O valor mensal de precipitação registado na estação do *Caramulo* (*1223 mm* em Dezembro de 1979), não será um dos valores mais altos de sempre  registados em Portugal Continental?



(1978 e não 1979)  

É um valor incrivel, sim.
Mas há regiões na Peneda Gerês que conseguem superar esse valor.

Nesse mesmo mês de Dezembro de 1978:
1630,0mm - São Bento da Porta Aberta
1506,4mm - Penedo
1500,9mm - Tibo da Gavieira
1495,4mm - Covide
1450.9mm - Portela do Homem
1402,5mm - Seixas
1398,1mm - Peneda
1372,9mm - Salamonde
1317,3mm - Cabreiro


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Nov 2013 às 22:30)

AnDré disse:


> (1978 e não 1979)
> 
> É um valor incrivel, sim.
> Mas há regiões na Peneda Gerês que conseguem superar esse valor.
> ...



Obrigado pela correcção, foi um lapso. 
Porra, isso é que era chover.


----------



## Aristocrata (15 Nov 2013 às 23:31)

Só tenho dados entre 1979 e 2002 da estação de Lamoso-Paços de Ferreira, do INAG, e o valor mais alto *acumulado num mês* é de *890 mm* em Março de 2001.

Pena que a estação agrária do concelho, que teve uma estação meteo, não disponha dos dados entre 1955 e 1980, sem ser as médias


----------

